# The latest must have M-accessory: M License Plate Frame



## xx (Jun 2, 2013)

They tested it at the 'ring? wow... therefore $110 = 2 extra horsepower!! hey


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

tim330i said:


> BMW is pleased to announce new M branded license plate frames for the driving enthusiast. These high-quality frames are sure to excite all fans of the Ultimate Driving Machine. Perfect as a gift or even to treat yourself, these frames deliver the quality and prestige a BMW owner demand.
> 
> Yes, you read that right. BMW has officially announced that M now stands for Marketing. To be fair this might not be as bad as the M bicycle they rolled out a few years ago. Read on for more exciting M performance enhancing features of the new license plate frame.
> 
> ...


Is there a matching Gucci bag?


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

That is lame.


----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

That carbon fiber one has to be at least 1 lb. lighter than the frame my dealership mounted. That could shave .02 seconds off of my zero to sixty time!


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

tim330i said:


> For those that are thinking about one here are the P/Ns and pricing.
> 
> *New M Performance License Plate Frames Pricing*
> 
> ...


For those who happen to live in New Jersey, note they are technically illegal because they obscure the "Garden State" nickname on the bottom edge of the license plate. And no, I did not make that up!

The fine isn't steep and carries no points...maybe keep that in mind as a bargaining chip, whilst explaining to the trooper that the frame was designed for the Nordschleife and you aren't yet accustomed to the additional performance.


----------

